# How would you prepare shark?



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought some shark meat and need some tips on cooking it. When I cook it, it turns into overcooked tuna texture. Any idea of how to make this very tender and soft?


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 5, 2010)

The texture is very similar to swordfish, and I have had good luck preparing it in any way I would swordfish.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 5, 2010)

I made some shark steaks once.  If I remember correctly I broiled them with a mustard sauce on top.  I seem to remember it had yellow mustard, honey, and something else in it.  Long time ago, was good and I just never got around to it again.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 5, 2010)

Fish doesn't get tender and soft when you cook it, really.

You can follow and preparation for swordfish or tuna with shark


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2010)

I would grill it....next to Sword Fish and Tuna....one of the best fish in the ocean!!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 5, 2010)

i used to make scampi with it. just cook into cubes and flash fry. can also do a stir fry the same way. always moist, tender and wonderful.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2010)

I have found the best way to prepare a shark is to sit down with it and have a heart-to-heart talk explaining what was going to happen and get the shark to agree that it was really the best thing to do for everyone.

The key is to get the shark to accept that the greater good is more important than it's own feelings.


----------



## Clienta (Mar 5, 2010)

I like to grill it & then put it in paella. Yum.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I have found the best way to prepare a shark is to sit down with it and have a heart-to-heart talk explaining what was going to happen and get the shark to agree that it was really the best thing to do for everyone.
> 
> The key is to get the shark to accept that the greater good is more important than it's own feelings.



You beat me to the punch, my friend.  I was going to do something similar.  Now I'm just going to have to give real advise.

Sharks swim about in cold, usually deep water, and use their muscles continuously, for the most part.  This makes the meat firm and well flavored (stronger flavor).  But shark meat, like other firm fish, has little fat in it, though it does have natural oils.  When overcooked, it toughens and dries out.  No matter the cooking method, whether broiled, boiled, poached, grilled, fried, baked, or whatever, cook the meat to a temperature of no more than about 135 to 140 degrees with a meat thermometer.  Cooking over relatively low heat will give you a higher chance for success.

Planking is an excellent way to prepare shark.  Use cedar, or fruitwood planks, such as apple or cherry.  If you plan on cooking in the oven, a great way to prepare shark is to place in a foil puch with butter, a touch of lemon, a bit of fresh dill, together with sliced potatoes and carrots, all seasoned with salt and pepper.  Seal the foil pouch and bake at 350' for thirty minutes, or until the veggies are done.  This will keep the shark tender and juicy, and the veggies are a great side to the shark.

Enjoy.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Selkie (Mar 6, 2010)

How would I prepare shark? I wouldn't. And it's not because of the flavor.


----------



## spork (Mar 6, 2010)

masteraznchefjr said:


> I bought some shark meat and need some tips on cooking it. When I cook it, it turns into overcooked tuna texture. Any idea of how to make this very tender and soft?



I don't eat much shark also, for reasons quietly unsaid through this thread (a credit to DC's broad membership of tolerance).  But I do like it.  It cooks super quick.  You can stew/braise it like cioppino for an hour because it holds its shape well.  But otherwise the meat needs to be sealed somehow, such as Goodweed's suggestion of an oven paillon.  I've had some success with treating - thresher fillets - as japanese _tonkatsu_, panko-breaded and shallow-fried.  Diners have praised it as the most moist and tender pork they have ever eaten, and then billy-clubbed me the rest of the day after I told them what it was.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2010)

I also say grill it.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 7, 2010)

The fish and chips place in the harbor in Oceanside, CA uses (or at least used to) shark much of the time for their fish and chips. It was great done that way.

Barbara


----------

